# Tux showing while boot?

## ayleid96

Hi,

i compiled latest kernel 4.7 from kernel.org with olddefconfig... but on gentoo and vanilla kernel tux is not showing up at boot? how can i achieve this?  :Very Happy:  thanks in advance...

----------

## eccerr0r

You mean the penguin pictures per CPU thread during boot?

You need either FBCON or KMS enabled in your kernel config for your video card.  I think this should be virtually automatic if you use an OSS kernel driver for X11.

Device Drivers -> graphics support -> bootup logo 

If you're using ATI fglrx or NVIDIA closed source drivers, this will conflict and you may have problems.  It looks like you aren't so perhaps you just need to enable the icons in the fbcon setup.  (FGLRX/NVIDIA drivers want you to disable all kernel drivers that take over the console.)

Hmm... I guess this is post 5000 for me, means nothing!

----------

## ayleid96

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> You mean the penguin pictures per CPU thread during boot?
> 
> You need either FBCON or KMS enabled in your kernel config for your video card.  I think this should be virtually automatic if you use an OSS kernel driver for X11.
> 
> Device Drivers -> graphics support -> bootup logo 
> ...

 

i compiled with bootup logo, and i have intel 4 gen gpu...

----------

## eccerr0r

If you're not using X11, you may either need to make sure FBCON is enabled for Intel or use the DRM (for X11) driver in the kernel.

If X11 is working on this computer and it's not showing, then something very wrong is going on...

----------

